# side effects after only 12 hours on levothyroxin?



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

I took my first dose (50mcg??) of levothyroxin last night at 10:30. Woke up feeling naseous, slight headache, my eyes feel really weird, and I have some of that nervous jittery hard to focus, sensitive to commotion feeling going on. Is that normal for starting thyroid meds? I wanted to get on something to feel better, not worse.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had some pretty unpleasant and rather immediate side effects from synthoid when I took it before I had my thyroid removed. My assumption has been that I had high levels of TSI which made it difficult for me to tolerate the meds.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't speak from experience, but when I counsel patients on new levothyroxine Rxs (I'm a pharmacy intern), I advise them to take the medicine in the morning on an empty stomach 30-60 minutes before breakfast. This is because it can cause the jitteryness, insomnia, and excitability you mentioned. Unless your doctor told you otherwise, you should probably try taking it in the morning.

(Note - I am not a licensed pharmacist, only a student pharmacist)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bemis23 said:


> I took my first dose (50mcg??) of levothyroxin last night at 10:30. Woke up feeling naseous, slight headache, my eyes feel really weird, and I have some of that nervous jittery hard to focus, sensitive to commotion feeling going on. Is that normal for starting thyroid meds? I wanted to get on something to feel better, not worse.


Why are you taking it at night? Is that what the doctor told you to do? And since I am late to the party; how are you feeling right now this minute?


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

My doctor told me he usually advises patients to take it at night, so that it is on an empty stomach, and in case you feel sick from it. I've switched and I take it in the AM.....actually, I split the pill and take half in AM and half in early afternoon, seems to help me not have the side effects. I would like to know how long it will be before I start to see some lasting results. First few days I felt awful. Then I had a couple of days where I felt amazing- energy, good mood, stable emotions, my skin wasn't so dry. It was GREAT. Then it went away. I still have better energy level than before, but the simmering anger, the carb cravings, dry skin, all of that is back. Does that make sense? I've only been on it about 9 days though. Just don't know what to expect. But yeah, for the most part my symptoms have cleared up. I do get a weird breathless feeling sometimes, or feel slightly hyper every now and then, but it is very minimal and passes quickly.


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been on 50 mg. for about 2 weeks and I've had no bad side effects so far. When I was first put on it, I read up on the medicine and what I read suggested to take it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, so I take it with my first sip of coffee and I've had no problems thus far, not even stomach upset. Perhaps you might try taking the whole tablet first thing in the morning?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You usually have to wait six to eight weeks to figure out the final impact of a particular dose.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been on 75 mcg for 8 days now. I started off on that dose and started taking mine at 0450 in the morning and then go back to sleep. I know that sounds like an odd time, but I take it when my husband gets up for work (he is in the Army). I keep my synthroid on my bedside table with a bottle of water. It works great. As far as any symptoms when I started it... The first day, my eyes felt a little weird. Kind of like muscle spasms. I haven't had any other symptoms. I started having some good energy and wasn't getting tired during the day, yesterday that subsided and I had to give in and take a nap, because I couldn't keep my eyes open. To be honest, I am completely looking forward to my surgery that is exactly two weeks from today!!! 
I hope you feel better... Just hang in there!!!


----------



## lowiron (Sep 7, 2012)

I was started on 75 mcg of Levoxyl on 11/13/12. The nurse called me the next day asking if I had started the Levoxyl, and if so, how things were going. I told her the only difference at this time appeared to be a warmer feeling, and more very visible blood veins on my hands and arms. Evidently this must not be uncommon because she did not seem concerned. After feeling cold for so long it is a very welcome relief. I don't know what changes may be next or what to expect. Like others, this is all new to me and all I can do is take it one day at a time. My feeling is that I should be very grateful that the powers that be finally got together and decided to look a little closer at the patient than the lab results.


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

i had a boost of energy for a day or two, but that is gone. now i just have headaches, something strange with my eyes, and moodiness. reminds me of when i was hyperthyroid, only to a much lesser degree! but oh did it feel good to have engergy again!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's the reasoning behind taking replacements at night; http://thyroid.about.com/od/thyroiddrugstreatments/a/bedtime.htm


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

First of all, a study with 12 subjects.......well......doesn't mean a whole lot to me.

I've heard about taking it at night and whenever, but I cannot, after 20+ years of taking thyroid meds, wrap my head around one little thing:

The half life of most thyroid replacement meds:

T3 = 0.75 days
T4 = 6.75 days

Over time the body keeps more in the system....so why would taking it at night or morning matter?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bemis23 said:


> I took my first dose (50mcg??) of levothyroxin last night at 10:30. Woke up feeling naseous, slight headache, my eyes feel really weird, and I have some of that nervous jittery hard to focus, sensitive to commotion feeling going on. Is that normal for starting thyroid meds? I wanted to get on something to feel better, not worse.


Did your doctor ever run that TSI? Your labs could just look hypo. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

Hope you are feeling better as of this posting?


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Says here having Coffee too close to taking Thyroid meds can interfere with absorbtion,

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/sara-gottfried-md/thyroid-coffee_b_1585136.html


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

hmmm, i can't remember what tsi is. this is so much to learn. i have been tested for antibodies and that is negative. my dr is kind of a know it all....what makes you think it might be not actually yhe ty=hyroid but something binding or blocking it???? i would like to explore that. umm, i do tale coffee around the tome i take thyroid, so i will try to watch that. less headahes, better energy thru most of the day, moods are improved but still off at times....i feeel very on edge ad get a little touchy....and feel bloated. i hate that. no weight loss, which stinks simce i am less hungry and trying to work out more consistently....workouts are still hard though as far as endurance/weak feeling goes


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

so i went back and reread about TSi. usually related to hyper? but i'm hypo. i'm not sure what to tell my dr about wanting tsi tests. Can you explain to me why you think I should have that test done? Ugh, the more I read about thyroid stuff, the less I understand. And now that I've been on levothyroxin for 2 1/2 weeks i feel pretty yucky again, still have more energy, but just still yucky. Guess we'll give it a few more weeks and hope that improves....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bemis23 said:


> so i went back and reread about TSi. usually related to hyper? but i'm hypo. i'm not sure what to tell my dr about wanting tsi tests. Can you explain to me why you think I should have that test done? Ugh, the more I read about thyroid stuff, the less I understand. And now that I've been on levothyroxin for 2 1/2 weeks i feel pretty yucky again, still have more energy, but just still yucky. Guess we'll give it a few more weeks and hope that improves....


I recommend the test because there are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

Trab is the opposing antibody to TSI which could make your numbers look hypo and make you feel hypo.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Symptoms can and do cross over. Nothing is carved in stone and for every autoantibody, there is an antibody.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapt...d-specific-autoantibodies-tpoab-tgab-and-trab


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto Andros.

I was hypo but had high levels of TSI (129% with anything less than 140% being considered normal) and I'm convinced that it why I could not in anyway, shape, or form tolerate synthroid. It's like being hyper while hypo.


----------



## bemis23 (Aug 5, 2012)

well i'm definitely feeling hypo now. feel like total poo. hoarse voice, thick speech, foggy brain, stuttering, cold, lethargic, carb cravings......i hate this. will read the links, thanks!


----------

